# Pod-Dwellin', Cricket-Eatin', Nuthin' Ownin' & Lovin' It



## jw (Oct 23, 2021)

Just _Josh_in', I prepared some meat tonight with fire & kine.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 23, 2021)

I did sort of a Granny special; not much of a griller. Not sure I wouldn't trade!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 23, 2021)

My humble breakfast from this morning. It started out with three eggs and three pieces of bacon before I thought to take a photo. But I was happy with the steak, which I salted the night before and grilled on a cast iron grilling skillet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 23, 2021)

jw said:


> Just _Josh_in', I prepared some meat tonight with fire & kine.


I meant to first say, that was my late lunch with some refried beans. Almost exactly, except I only had one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Oct 23, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> I meant to first say, that was my late lunch with some refried beans. Almost exactly, except I only had one.


Some for tonight and a brother, others for tomorrow.


----------

